# Smokin' in Kansas



## wonderwino (Feb 22, 2012)

Hi everyone!  I have been wasting good wood & alcohol smoking meat for over 25 years.  I have a home built smoker trailer that burns logs for indirect heat that I have been using since it was built about 20 years ago.  I have won awards in some of the local Western Kansas BBQ contests from time to time. 

I bought a Traeger Texas pellet grill last year and have really enjoy it.  It is much less work and worry when I'm cooking at home.  I still use the big wood fired rig at contests.  My wife's family owns a local restaurant and asked me to smoke pork spare ribs as a Friday night special one time and they haven't been able to take it off the menu since!  I use Head Country rub and smoke them on the Traeger.  We do a brisket for them on occasion, also.

I'm looking forward to reading through the forums!








The big smoker at "Smokin on the Beaver" in Atwood, KS







Turkey on the Traeger







I'm also an Argo amphibious UTV dealer.  This baby can drag my smoker anywhere it doesn't need to float!


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 22, 2012)

Welcome to SMF - Glad to have you here 

Please do us a favor and update your profile with your location 

Thanks


----------



## jrod62 (Feb 22, 2012)

:welcome1:


----------



## roller (Feb 22, 2012)

Welcome to SMF...


----------



## smokinhusker (Feb 22, 2012)

Hello and welcome to SMF!


----------



## toxie (Feb 22, 2012)

Welcome to SMF!! Lots of good folks and information here...


----------



## venture (Feb 22, 2012)

Welcome aboard!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## sprky (Feb 22, 2012)

to SMF . You have come to the right place for smoking info. This site is loaded with great info just use the search bar at top of page to find what you are looking for. If you can't locate the answer just ask folks here are willing to share there knowledge. I look forward to your future posts and input here.

I also invite you to join the Kansas group here on SMF. Kansas Members - Groups


----------



## coyote1 (Feb 22, 2012)

Welcome to SMF


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 23, 2012)

Glad to have you aboard!


----------



## fife (Feb 23, 2012)

Welcome to SMF this is a great place to learn and meet new people.


----------



## wonderwino (Feb 23, 2012)

Thanks for the "Smokin" welcome!


----------

